# Engine Overheating



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

So before the install, it was fine... I wonder if the coolant is flowing through the turbo correctly... That is really the only change you made to the cooling system before it started happening, right?


----------



## frid8y (9 mo ago)

Yeah, That’s the only thing I have done to the cooling system. I guess that never crossed my mind since I just set it up exactly like the stocks but I might’ve accidentally swapped it around on install.


----------



## frid8y (9 mo ago)

My lines on the turbo are setup correctly. So I don’t believe that’s the issue.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Just a WAG because it often gets broken/cracked during engine bay work. Take a hard look at the coolant outlet.


----------



## frid8y (9 mo ago)

Just looked around it. No leaks, nothing looks broken. Am I missing something?


----------



## RUBBERBANDRACER15 (9 mo ago)

frid8y said:


> So I just installed the ZZP V3 Turbo on my 2016 Chevy cruze 1.4l and 42# Fuel injectors and every since I put those two mods on the engine has been over heating after about a 1 mile to 3 miles on the road. I’ve only replaced the thermostat because I thought that might’ve went out but I got that installed and it wasn’t the issue. I bled it through the bleed screw on the radiator and letting all the air out until coolant comes out then plugged it back up. Don’t really know what else to do and if it’s something fixable I’d rather just do it myself. Any advice really appreciated!


CHECK THE CONDITION OF THE COOLANT TEMPERATURE SENSORS. ON ON RADIATOR. ONE ON ENGINE. THAT FORCED MINE INTO LIMP MODE.


----------



## frid8y (9 mo ago)

It’s not cutting power if that’s what you mean by limp mode.


----------



## Jcote (Oct 18, 2018)

You bled the system. Turned heater on max heat
Did you verify the actual coolant temp with temp gun?? Also is the res cap on tight? You said you replaced thermostat?
possible fan is not coming on?
What is your coolant temp climbing too?
If the coolant is low it’ll overheat at lower RPM… so if maybe the coolant for low because heater core filled up? (That is if the coolant is low.)


----------



## frid8y (9 mo ago)

I did bleed the system. Had heater on max heat. Haven’t done the temp gun. Cap is on tight. I did replace the thermostat. The fan does come on once the car is warmed up kicks in around operating temp. I did a little bit ago run the car for a second to see if I could find leaks at all and I think there is one somewhere that I can see because white smoke was coming from somewhere under the turbo and I have been looking for around and hour now and I can’t pin point a spot but i’m gonna keep looking.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

frid8y said:


> I did bleed the system. Had heater on max heat. Haven’t done the temp gun. Cap is on tight. I did replace the thermostat. The fan does come on once the car is warmed up kicks in around operating temp. I did a little bit ago run the car for a second to see if I could find leaks at all and I think there is one somewhere that I can see because white smoke was coming from somewhere under the turbo and I have been looking for around and hour now and I can’t pin point a spot but i’m gonna keep looking.


Turbo coolant line? Did you use new lines? This could be preventing the sytem from pressurizing and hence overheating (lower boiling temperature).


----------



## frid8y (9 mo ago)

I did not use new lines…. Think I should buy some new ones and see if that fixes the problem?


----------



## Jcote (Oct 18, 2018)

I can not image a leak would cause it to over heat… if the coolant is not low. Air. Or improper circulation could cause it to over heat… there thermostat housing is plugged in good? No engine lights?


----------



## frid8y (9 mo ago)

Jcote said:


> I can not image a leak would cause it to over heat… if the coolant is not low. Air. Or improper circulation could cause it to over heat… there thermostat housing is plugged in good? No engine lights?


No engine lights. And the sensors are all good.


----------



## RUBBERBANDRACER15 (9 mo ago)

frid8y said:


> It’s not cutting power if that’s what you mean by limp mode.


do you know if they put the correct coolant in the system?


----------



## frid8y (9 mo ago)

RUBBERBANDRACER15 said:


> do you know if they put the correct coolant in the system?


I put the correct coolant in when I flushed the system.


----------



## Jcote (Oct 18, 2018)

When you say it’s over heating how hot does it get?


----------



## frid8y (9 mo ago)

Jcote said:


> When you say it’s over heating how hot does it get?


It was at 3/4 to full and was boiling.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

frid8y said:


> Am I missing something?


Nope, looks dry as a popcorn fart.

Just going off the last few posts, I'd say the issue might be a small leak in your oil cooler.

Also, just to throw this out. People put way to much sweat into bleeding the coolant system. Should it be done, sure. Does it need to be done, nope. Well, at least most of the time it doesn't. The truth is most every vehicles coolant system has been designed for the last 40 years (or more) to self bleed. Never mind me, I'll be off now formulating my defense.


----------



## frid8y (9 mo ago)

Johnny B said:


> Nope, looks dry as a popcorn fart.
> 
> Just going off the last few posts, I'd say the issue might be a small leak in your oil cooler.
> 
> Also, just to throw this out. People put way to much sweat into bleeding the coolant system. Should it be done, sure. Does it need to be done, nope. Well, at least most of the time it doesn't. The truth is most every vehicles coolant system has been designed for the last 40 years (or more) to self bleed. Never mind me, I'll be off now formulating my defense.


Would you recommend trying to replace the old coolant lines and see if that works? Cause I think if that doesn’t work i’m gonna have to take it to a shop. But who knows maybe i’ll keep messing with it to see if I can find the issue.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Thankfully, I've never had to deal with the oil cooler. That said if I ever need that work done, my plan is to use an after market cooler I found on Amazon. OE parts are needed often on these cars, but its a flipping oil cooler so. meh.
Anyway just a gasket kit is about $50, and the entire replacement is only $68. The really bad news a lot of the work you just did will need to be redone. I'd try my best to confirm the issue before jumping in.








Amazon.com: Engine Oil Cooler Filter Housing Assembly Adapter Kit with Gaskets Cap Filter Insert Compatible with 2011-2018 1.4L Turbo Chevrolet Cruze Sonic Trax Buick Encore OE#55566784 650039 88179-91400 : Automotive


Buy Engine Oil Cooler Filter Housing Assembly Adapter Kit with Gaskets Cap Filter Insert Compatible with 2011-2018 1.4L Turbo Chevrolet Cruze Sonic Trax Buick Encore OE#55566784 650039 88179-91400: Engine Oil Coolers & Kits - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## frid8y (9 mo ago)

Johnny B said:


> Thankfully, I've never had to deal with the oil cooler. That said if I ever need that work done, my plan is to use an after market cooler I found on Amazon. OE parts are needed often on these cars, but its a flipping oil cooler so. meh.
> Anyway just a gasket kit is about $50, and the entire replacement is only $68. The really bad news a lot of the work you just did will need to be redone. I'd try my best to confirm the issue before jumping in.
> 
> 
> ...


 I’m gonna try to tighten the old lines on the turbo since I just took it out and i’m looking at the oil cooler rn and it doesn’t look like and leeks are visible at all. If this doesn’t work I will try that since it is a cheap option but. After that I think I’m gonna bite the dust and take it to a shop.


----------



## Champagne Jam (Feb 3, 2016)

1 to 3 miles and it overheats? You have increased the cylinder pressure with the new turbo. How many miles on the engine?
I believe you have an internal head gasket leak. Pull the radiator cap and start the car. You will see bubbling or fluid shooting out of the opening.
Nothing in the cooling system would overheat the car that fast. Hot combustion gasses in the coolant system will. Sorry man.


----------



## frid8y (9 mo ago)

Champagne Jam said:


> 1 to 3 miles and it overheats? You have increased the cylinder pressure with the new turbo. How many miles on the engine?
> I believe you have an internal head gasket leak. Pull the radiator cap and start the car. You will see bubbling or fluid shooting out of the opening.
> Nothing in the cooling system would overheat the car that fast. Hot combustion gasses in the coolant system will. Sorry man.


There’s 91k on the car. If it’s internal i’m probably gonna have to take it to the shop since I have no idea what i’m doing when it comes to internals.


----------



## rwagoner (Aug 15, 2020)

Radiator cap is holding pressure?


----------



## frid8y (9 mo ago)

rwagoner said:


> Radiator cap is holding pressure?


Yes.


----------



## Champagne Jam (Feb 3, 2016)

frid8y said:


> There’s 91k on the car. If it’s internal i’m probably gonna have to take it to the shop since I have no idea what i’m doing when it comes to internals.


I did my first big job on a Chevy Nova when I was about 21. 6 cylinder valve job which required pulling the head. This could be your initiation to the internal engine work.
It will cost you $1200 to $1500 for a shop to do the work.
Parts from RockAuto would be under $200. Do you have a covered space to do that job? I had to buy some tools like a torque wrench, but you can borrow one.
Videos are a great help. Part one and two.


----------



## frid8y (9 mo ago)

Champagne Jam said:


> I did my first big job on a Chevy Nova when I was about 21. 6 cylinder valve job which required pulling the head. This could be your initiation to the internal engine work.
> It will cost you $1200 to $1500 for a shop to do the work.
> Parts from RockAuto would be under $200. Do you have a covered space to do that job? I had to buy some tools like a torque wrench, but you can borrow one.
> Videos are a great help. Part one and two.


I do have a place I can do it. I’m gonna put a new water pump on and if it’s still not fixed I will definitely try and get my first take on internal stuff. Thanks for the videos!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

After the turbo swap and fuel injectors did you get the car retuned? reflashed .... your pcm might be telling your engine to do something even though its wrong without the retune that could cause a possible overheating condition I would imagine so without a visible leak.


----------



## Champagne Jam (Feb 3, 2016)

frid8y said:


> I do have a place I can do it. I’m gonna put a new water pump on and if it’s still not fixed I will definitely try and get my first take on internal stuff. Thanks for the videos!


Run the engine with the coolant cap off first. If it bubbles, change the pump when you do the head gasket. If you do the pump with a bad head gasket, you will be pulling it back off anyway. Seriously, Nothing in the cooling system will cause overheating in 1-3 miles. ONLY hot compression gasses can do that. Those gasses will be about 1000 degrees or so.


----------

